# Prepper Nurse Superbugs NOT So Super YouTube video Part 1



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Antibiotic Resistance is HERE! We need have antibiotics in our preps for sure but we need to save antibiotics for the serious stuff, and not waste them on minor illnesses. If you like videos, feel free to wander over  This video will cover why we need to snap to attention on this one, how can something so small take out antibiotics, are there any miracle on the horizon, and how did we get into this mess.  Prepper Nurse

WHO's First Global Report on Antibiotic Resistance
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/releases/2014/amr-report/en/

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=EZR_jjYj0oc&feature=vm


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Good videos on a good topic. This is one area my wife and I agree we need to spend some money on. I have found a site where I can purchase antibiotics to keep on hand for emergencies. I know that fish and animal antibiotics are also available, but I am unsure about dosages on those. I might pay a bit more this way, but I am willing to do that to ensure we have some available. We will only use in case of emergency anyway. We both dislike taking too many meds.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Garlic is nature's antibiotic. I will watch your video as time allows. I bet it is a good one!


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

That second link is not working to the You Tube video.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

northstarprepper said:


> Good videos on a good topic. This is one area my wife and I agree we need to spend some money on. I have found a site where I can purchase antibiotics to keep on hand for emergencies. I know that fish and animal antibiotics are also available, but I am unsure about dosages on those. I might pay a bit more this way, but I am willing to do that to ensure we have some available. We will only use in case of emergency anyway. We both dislike taking too many meds.


Thank you very much northstarprepper. DrBonesNurseAmy have a very good video on fish antibiotics, they are right with you, your wife, and myself on the subject. Dosages are hard to find. Here's a link to a youtube channel SurvivalMedicine which is done by an ER doc. He gives dosages on many of his videos https://www.youtube.com/user/SurvivalMedicine

I'll keep my eyes open for a good drug guide that has dosages


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you ETXgal! Try this:

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&feature=vm&video_id=EZR_jjYj0oc


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

northstarprepper said:


> Good videos on a good topic. This is one area my wife and I agree we need to spend some money on. I have found a site where I can purchase antibiotics to keep on hand for emergencies. I know that fish and animal antibiotics are also available, but I am unsure about dosages on those. I might pay a bit more this way, but I am willing to do that to ensure we have some available. We will only use in case of emergency anyway. We both dislike taking too many meds.


What is the site? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My fish antibiotics are identical in dosage to the prescription of the same drug. Number of pills and frequency will depend on what you are taking it for.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Prepper-Nurse said:


> Thank you ETXgal! Try this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&feature=vm&video_id=EZR_jjYj0oc


For the video to embed on the forum, you cannot have the https:// portion of the link.

Here is the link corrected


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I just viewed the video. Good information. I particularly liked the part where you said the more opportunities these bacteria meet with the antibiotic, it allows them to mutate. So you should only use the antibiotic, in a last case scenario. The part about using antibiotics in our livestock was an eye opener. I did not know they used that many antibiotics in our livestock. The bad thing about this is, if we are in a post antibiotic era, these superbugs are worse than before the antibiotic era. That means your chances of dying increase because of it, not decrease. I was already aware that superbugs were growing at a rapid pace because of this. But, you broke it down in layman's terms for those of us not in the medical field. Thank you!


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

NaeKid said:


> For the video to embed on the forum, you cannot have the https:// portion of the link.
> 
> Here is the link corrected


Thank you NaeKid! I'm not the most technologically gifted person


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

ETXgal said:


> I just viewed the video. Good information. I particularly liked the part where you said the more opportunities these bacteria meet with the antibiotic, it allows them to mutate. So you should only use the antibiotic, in a last case scenario. The part about using antibiotics in our livestock was an eye opener. I did not know they used that many antibiotics in our livestock. The bad thing about this is, if we are in a post antibiotic era, these superbugs are worse than before the antibiotic era. That means your chances of dying increase because of it, not decrease. I was already aware that superbugs were growing at a rapid pace because of this. But, you broke it down in layman's terms for those of us not in the medical field. Thank you!


Thank you very much EXTGal! You've made my day!! So glad it made sense  Prepper Nure


----------

